# free printable targets



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

hey guys,I found a website that has free printable targets. I printed off a deer target with vitals I got the larger 9 page version. taped the pages down to cardboard with packing tape. once all together target measures 25.5" X 33". batts in the cam are dead so no pix but check out the site they have lots of diff targets I DL'd a bunch only printed off the deer so far but it looks great. another good thing is that when I get the vitals all shot out I can just go back and print off that one page and tape it in place then keep going. I dont think I'm allowed to post the site's name but PM me and I'll point you in the right direction... hopefully thats allowed.. not trying to advertize for the company just wanted to let my fellow archers in on a cool freebie...:angel:


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

You know the phase...This post is useless without pictures........this is close, LOL, whats the URL?


----------



## Red Stag (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe this one?
http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm

RS


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

ya thats the one....


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

That is sweet thanks.


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it thanks...


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank You. Tim


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

too much paper and ink used..... theres cardboard cutouts with vitals drawn of a deer at fleet farm for only $2.50 a piece..... looks small but im not sure, havnt seen a deer in a while lol

the printable game targets are very good ideas tho


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

If you just print the picture in grayscale you won't burn the more expensive color ink. Not quite as fun as full color, but works great for getting the metal shot picture in ones head.
Just one thought on the deer's vitals, do they seem too high to anyone else?


----------

